# Traynor YCV-40 boost switch



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Recently I got a Traynor YCV-40 about 10-12 years old by what I can tell. 

Sounds good, plays well, good condition. 

On the high gain channel there's a boost switch. It cycles itself on and off at random. Sometimes when I fire the amp up it defaults to on and sometimes off no matter what position the switch is in physically and it would appear that the indicator light doesn't always match whether the circuit is engaged or not. 

So far if I cycle it a bunch of times after turning the amp on it will get itself lined up and stay wherever I leave it for a while but sometimes if I play for half an hour or more it will start clicking on and off by itself. I need to get it fixed. 

So, a couple of questions for you who know
1. to my inexperienced brain this seems like it's a poor ground connection. true? replace the switch and make sure it's grounded properly should take care of it?

2. i prefer toggles to push buttons especially with at top mount control panel a push button seems like a debris collector. is this switch (and the bright switch on the clean channel and the standby switch also) a simple switch that I can swap out to a toggle? just match the poles and throw to a new switch and swap them out?

3. am i in over my 'i can solder a little bit' head and should take it to an amp tech who knows what s/he's doing?

j


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Try it with a footswitch. If you don't have one, plug something in and out of the footswitch jack a couple times to try to clean the contacts. If you have some contact cleaner, give the FS jack a shot of cleaner too.
The boost switch connects through the FS jack whether you are using a footswitch or not. If the jack contacts get oxidized, the boost circuit can have problems like you have.

Other than that, this is not an amp I would recommend a novice try to take apart. They're a pain. And changing the switch type is not really an option. They are mounted on the circuit board and the board is mounted too close to the chassis so there is no room for standard type switches.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

OK thanks. 

I don't have the switch for this amp but it's a locking two switch unit with a TRS connector right? Any similar one should work?

I had hoped the clean channel would be completely clean up to a louder level but it gets gritty before it's loud on either my Godin 5th Ave with P90s or a 335 style with humbuckers. Kind of a shrill unpleasant drive from the clean channel. Can I do a tube change or speaker swap to help with that? Or I should just stick with my JC55 for cleans?


----------

